# Probleme avec imprimante HP C4180



## akdmks (24 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

je voudrais savoir si des personne ont l'imprimante *HP C4180 All In One*.
En fait, j'ai des problemes pour réaliser des impressions a partir du bac photo sous MAC OS 10.4.8.
J'ai essayé de chercher sur google et d'appeler la hotline HP mais en vain.
On me renvoie vers le site d'*HP* ...

Si quelqu'un peut me contacter, histoire de comparer.
Merci d'avance.

Johann


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Hello Johann, 
Mon père vient de s'acheter ce modéle, en es-tu content, as-tu trouvé la solutution à ce problème?
Avlys


----------



## grutfrut (3 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

je viens de passer sous mac (imac 20 sous léopard), et je tente d'installer cette imprimante. Elle fonctionnait très bien sous pc juste avant.

A la fin de l'installation, un des composant Hp quitte inopinément, et en même temps de ce message d'erreur, un message de félicitation de réussite d'installation apparait...
Bon.

L'assistant d'installation qui vient finaliser se met en marche, et mon imprimante n'apparait pas dans la liste. Il ne trouve rien.
idem, je lance le programme pour gérer le scanner de l'imprimante, et il me dit que rien n'est connecté, qu'il ne le trouve pas. Donc impossible d'utiliser le scanner. 

Par ailleurs, si j'ouvre un document et que je fait imprimer, là aucun problème. j'imprime sans soucis, mon imprimante est bien reconnue. 

voilà j'ai déjà tout désinstallé et réinstallé, sans succès.
J'ai tenté de vérifier les mises à jour, mais il ne parvient pas à trouver, le temps de recherche est énormément long, si bien que j'ai annuler au final.

Quelqu'un a déjà eu un problème similaire ??


----------

